# Need some female advice



## Viper_SA (25/1/17)

Guys, and girls,

What does a girl mean when she tells you she thinks she found A god? While referring to you? Even google is stumped


----------



## Yiannaki (25/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Guys, and girls,
> 
> What does a girl mean when she tells you she thinks she found A god? While referring to you? Even google is stumped


Is this a troll post?

I'm confused! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/1/17)

Nope, no trolling. A girl told me: you know how women have a god, I think I found one'. While looking straight at me. I'm confused bro.


----------



## Yiannaki (25/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Nope, no trolling. A girl told me: you know how women have a god, I think I found one'. While looking straight at me. I'm confused bro.


Well it must be good  maybe she worships you!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (25/1/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Well it must be good  maybe she worships you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Must be good, but I'm curious as hell as to the true meaning of it. Guy on Demand, Guy of her Dreams, what the hell?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (25/1/17)

Well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

Personaly it must mean a good thing (like she thinks you are wowza) but honestly i think its the wrong choice of words.

I dont wanna sit and preach but there is only one God and calling man a god is regarded as blasphemy.

But yeah i think she likes you. Maybe on your next date church sounds like a good place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Personaly it must mean a good thing (like she thinks you are wowza) but honestly i think its the wrong choice of words.
> 
> I dont wanna sit and preach but there is only one God and calling man a god is regarded as blasphemy.
> 
> But yeah i think she likes you. Maybe on your next date church sounds like a good place



Still think it's an acronym of some kind.... but seriously, I believe in God, and have no issue with faith; it's religion that kills church for me. Like the Ozz-maister (Ozzy Osbourne) said, too many religions and only one God'


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Still think it's an acronym of some kind.... but seriously, I believe in God, and have no issue with faith; it's religion that kills church for me. Like the Ozz-maister (Ozzy Osbourne) said, too many religions and only one God'



I think you over thinking it 
I think she thinks you are amazing and the word that popped up was God.

I see the new word nowadays for being ontop of your game is " im a boss"

Us men over think things too much.
A woman winks and we think she has the hearts for us but in the mean time she had a eye lash in her eye

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Haha! If she thinks you're a god it's probably safe to ask her exactly what she means. 

If she doesn't want to tell you then force her to because you are, after all, omnipotent.


----------



## Neal (26/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Guys, and girls,
> 
> What does a girl mean when she tells you she thinks she found A god? While referring to you? Even google is stumped



Mate, also had a girlfriend who once told me I was a god, I later found out she was dyslexic and she actually considered me a dog, which to be fair was more accurate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 16


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/17)

Neal said:


> Mate, also had a girlfriend who once told me I was a god, I later found out she was dyslexic and she actually considered me a dog, which to be fair was more accurate.



i was told i have the body of a God.... its Budha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 17


----------



## MrDeedz (26/1/17)

U sure she didnt mean "Blesser"? just kidding.
on the serious stuffs without getting all religious : My OPINION , if a chick calls me a god her belief structure is shoddy. there is only 1 " I am" and thats JC. No offense just giving my 2cents.
but none the less at-least shes honest and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Guys, and girls,
> 
> What does a girl mean when she tells you she thinks she found A god? While referring to you? Even google is stumped



Sorry I can't help you bud,but is does sound very much like you should be 'In Like Flynn'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## B_rad (26/1/17)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/17)

Guy on drugs
Guy on demand
Guy of my dreams

Shyte, I'm still stumped and she refuses to talk, lmfao


----------



## Effjh (26/1/17)

When me and the SO started dating she reckoned I had the body of a Greek god. 9 Years later her reaction is more like "O god jy lyk soos 'n griek!".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## crack2483 (27/1/17)

Effjh said:


> When me and the SO started dating she reckoned I had the body of a Greek god. 9 Years later her reaction is more like "O god jy lyk soos 'n griek!".


Fat, hairy and laden with gold chains?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/1/17)

poof and this is actually really what happened...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/1/17)

Mystery solved. Apparently gods and guards are interchangeable when women are drunk. She meant guard. As in she didn't shave to prevent her from going to 3rd base. So...... single I shall stay it seems.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Mystery solved. Apparently gods and guards are interchangeable when women are drunk. She meant guard. As in she didn't shave to prevent her from going to 3rd base. So...... single I shall stay it seems.



Thats flippin funny 
And scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Mystery solved. Apparently gods and guards are interchangeable when women are drunk. She meant guard. As in she didn't shave to prevent her from going to 3rd base. So...... single I shall stay it seems.



Get one of these bud.......just in case the opportunity arises!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (27/1/17)

Thank you @Viper_SA (and everyone who commented) for this thread. I was thoroughly entertained. Tough luck buddy, hope your luck takes a turn for the good some time soon.


----------



## Yiannaki (27/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Mystery solved. Apparently gods and guards are interchangeable when women are drunk. She meant guard. As in she didn't shave to prevent her from going to 3rd base. So...... single I shall stay it seems.


Tough break dude. Sorry mate!

Females. *sigh

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (27/1/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Tough break dude. Sorry mate!
> 
> Females. *sigh


At least we will always have beer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Get one of these bud.......just in case the opportunity arises!
> View attachment 83167


Its the expression on my daughters face when I ask her what things like this are for that make it clear to me that I have become an old toppie. Guys, next time a warning will be nice!


----------



## Crockett (27/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Its the expression on my daughters face when I ask her what things like this are for that make it clear to me that I have become an old toppie. Guys, next time a warning will be nice!


Well, I don't know what your daughter told you, but it's just a normal hairbrush. For normal hair. On your head. No need to stress.


----------



## Dooky (27/1/17)




----------



## ShamZ (29/1/17)

Was an entertaining thread until the bad news, sprry @Viper_SA . All the best going forward, plenty of fish and all that...


----------



## Viper_SA (30/1/17)

Ag you know @ShamZ you don't expect 2nd or 3rd base on a first date, especially not when it's more platonic. What got to me in earlier posts is that I finally met someone who shares my sick sense of humor, love for swords and snakes etc. and then she goes for a job interview in Durban two days after our first 'date'. She owes me nothing, but it still sucks. Made my peace with God and what might happen, only time will tell.


----------

